# Considering the S2 as my first road bike purchase



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I had the pleasure of test riding two S2's today. One was a 2011 and the other, the current 2012. I'm about 6' or 6'1" and the salesguy was having me go back and forth between a 56cm and 58cm. Both felt fine, but he thought the 58 was the right size for me, given some observations he was making. I was kind of hoping for 56, since that's all they had in the 2011 model and it was discounted a few hundred! 

I've been used to Shimano, but the SRAM was OK. Took a bit of getting used to, but VERY responsive and quick. I thought it was cool. Still thinking I might like a 105 or Ultegra group, but I'm not ruling out SRAM. 

Current S2 owners- I take it you guys are happy with your bikes. A buddy of mine told me to be wary of this brand, as he's heard a lot of complaints about frames breaking from normal use. Not sure how accurate that is, but I trust what he's saying. 

I just might go back and pick this one up! I'm also trying to decide if I should find a used one and try to save some bucks. Worried about not having a warranty, however.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I cant say much about my S2 due to me just getting it a few days ago and my body is still damaged to even ride right now, but I really like the looks. I already had a nice Cervelo P3 TT bike so this just adds to my cervelo collections. I am 6'3 with a 34" inseam and the 58cm fits me pretty good. Now the TT bike is a 56cm, but thats cuz you want to be as aero as possible. 

my new ride (not to over shadow your post, but proud owner hehe)


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Great Bike! Fast Bike! You won't be sorry! replace the stock wheels and you will really see what this bike can do!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't heard of any S2's "breaking"...and I worked at a shop that sold alot of Cervelos.

You might be ok on the 56...if your into a more aggressive (lower) riding position. If not...I'd go with the 58. Only thing with the 2012 Rival is that your not getting the 3T stem/bar and full Rival build of the 2011.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

scottzj said:


> Well I cant say much about my S2 due to me just getting it a few days ago and my body is still damaged to even ride right now, but I really like the looks. I already had a nice Cervelo P3 TT bike so this just adds to my cervelo collections. I am 6'3 with a 34" inseam and the 58cm fits me pretty good. Now the TT bike is a 56cm, but thats cuz you want to be as aero as possible.
> 
> my new ride (not to over shadow your post, but proud owner hehe)


I saw your other thread and heard about your injuries! Hope you have a speedy recovery. That's really gotta the worst! Having this beautiful machine just waiting for you to ride and you've gotta heal!




Roadone said:


> Great Bike! Fast Bike! You won't be sorry! replace the stock wheels and you will really see what this bike can do!


Excellent suggestion! The more I learn, the more I'll be likely to tweak. 



AvantDale said:


> I haven't heard of any S2's "breaking"...and I worked at a shop that sold alot of Cervelos.
> 
> You might be ok on the 56...if your into a more aggressive (lower) riding position. If not...I'd go with the 58. Only thing with the 2012 Rival is that your not getting the 3T stem/bar and full Rival build of the 2011.


Good to know. The Cervelo dealer in my area said that the rate of frame breaks (excluding accidents/negligence) is no different than other brands. 


Question for all you guys: 

Let me know what you think of this- I'm 6' and have about a 32" inseam and have ridden both the 56 and 58. There's a used 56 locally that I think I could get for about $1K cheaper than a new one. I'm REALLY tempted. If I push the saddle back a couple of cm, I think I'd be OK, but I'm no expert. I definitely don't want to save $$ only to have knee problems later on because the bike was too small. Thoughts?


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 6'2 34" inseam...I ride a 58cm and fits me right. I would think the 56cm for you would be a good fit. Plus 1k less $ would be a no brainer for me. But you do want buy the one that you feel best on or you will always be questioning your purchase. Especially on a high dollar/end bike like the S2


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd say the smaller frame is better. I am 5-9 with a 32 inseam (not pants--actual crotch to floor) and recently got a size 54 S3. It is plenty big enough.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Smaller frame = shorter head tube. 

If your flexible or have long arms...the short head tube will be fine. If not...your going to end up with a bunch of spacers under the stem.

I would test both the 56 and 58 again and check for reach and drop. Make sure that you take some time and see if you can actually ride the drops in the highest stem position.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

AvantDale said:


> Smaller frame = shorter head tube.
> 
> If your flexible or have long arms...the short head tube will be fine. If not...your going to end up with a bunch of spacers under the stem.
> 
> I would test both the 56 and 58 again and check for reach and drop. Make sure that you take some time and see if you can actually ride the drops in the highest stem position.


Thanks- I will go ride both these bikes again. Can you tell me what you mean by the term "drop"? Is that the down angle my arms make while reaching for the handlebars? Sorry- newbie trying to learn the lingo.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Drop is how low the bar is. "Drops" is the lower part of the handlebar that is curved. In theory, you should be able to comfortably ride in all three positions of the handlebar. Bar top (straight part of the bar), hoods (levers), and drops (curved part).


----------



## MrMostly (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 6"1' and have the 61 cm. in an Ultegra 2011 S2. I had it out today for a long ride and it was great. With this bike, faster you go, the better it feels! 
It really has taken a year to tweek the stem, handlebars, drop, and seat height. The last thing I had done was cutting the stem. Changing the wheels out made the most difference - especially on the hills. You can drop more than a pound with lighter wheels. If I remember the 2012's don't come in Ultegra anymore. 
I wouldn't even consider a 56 cm. Curled up on a small frame would set my back off just rolling out the drive. That's just me. I like a bigger frame with less seat post showing which I believe is called the French fit. These are not extra light bikes anyway. It's the areo that pays off...even at pretty moderate speeds.
If there is one knock on Cervelo, it might be the paint. Mine came flawless but that's were I've heard more about.


----------

